# 4 Bolts for tacoma plow mount?



## 04tacoTRD (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a older snoway 22 with 3 pin mount. Is the 4 tow hook bolts all i mount to? Because it seems kind of weak... Im not sure those 4 grade8 bolts will hold up to the beating. Is there anything i can do to make it stronger?

Thanks


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Are you sure it's a 22 series? I don't believe they ever came with a 3 pin mount.

These are the install instructions for the 3 pin Tacoma mounts.

http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97100426C.pdf

http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97100848B.pdf


----------



## dcdlexmass (Oct 27, 2008)

I had an older 3-point Sno-way on my 2002 Tacoma ... It used the (4) tow hook mounting holes as well as (2) rear mounting holes which aligned with motor support cross frame. had to use fairly long 1/2-13 bolts, washers and nuts to fasten. All told ..Three major mount points.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No 22 series three pin, that would be either a 18 or and ST series plow. Yes it should have thruster support, FesterW posted the links to the parts, if you are missing parts you need to install them before pushing snow.


----------

